# Small milk pitcher ideas?



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

My pitchers are pretty well used and I'm contemplating an upgrade.

I use the small (12oz?) one most frequently so would like to get another.

I like the look of the Teflon ones at Coffee Hit but don't have any experience of using them: http://coffeehit.co.uk/black-teflon-pitcher-12oz-340ml

Anyone have any experience of these - or any other recommendations please?

And does anyone know anyone who does even smaller ones too please?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Motta do a 250. I use a 350 and wouldn't want to go any smaller though so not sure how practical it would be


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Motta Europa 350cl is my go to jug.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'll have a new in box one of the for sale tomorrow or Saturday:http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/milkypitch-milk-pitcher (350ml orange)


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> I'll have a new in box one of the for sale tomorrow or Saturday:http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/milkypitch-milk-pitcher (350ml orange)


Orange? Surely not! Ok thanks - will keep an eye out.

(Edit: thank you but I think on reflection I'd rather go silver or black)


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> Motta do a 250. I use a 350 and wouldn't want to go any smaller though so not sure how practical it would be


I've found the 350 coated - but have you seen the 250 Teflon coated anywhere? I'll get Googling in the meantime!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Might be wrong but don't think i've seen the coloured ones in 25cl. Might be stainless only.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

I use 250ml motta... I am pretty sure that prufrock use the Teflon coated ones... If good enough for them good enough for us!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> I'll have a new in box one of the for sale tomorrow or Saturday:http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/milkypitch-milk-pitcher (350ml orange)


Sneeky


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Nod said:


> I use 250ml motta... I am pretty sure that prufrock use the Teflon coated ones... If good enough for them good enough for us!


Ta. Do prufrock have 250ml Teflon ones - or do you mean they have the bigger ones?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Sneeky


Couldn't sell my used one in its current condition and got a family of Mottas arriving tomorrow


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> Couldn't sell my used one in its current condition and got a family of Mottas arriving tomorrow


Are they custom coloured Jeebsy orange?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

My favourite is the 12oz Espro. have the 350ml Motta as well and a couple others. The Espro gives me the most consistent results.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

jonc said:


> Are they custom coloured Jeebsy orange?


Nah, white. I spent ages thinking about it, was a tough decision.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

To match the ek? Is that a mini ek yet?

Or a santek/ektos?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

White to match EK, tamper, scales


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

if you can find one, small 200ml vev bell bottom, just big enough for 60ml cortado, milk like paint every time


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Sorry is Vev the make?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

IMO the finish on the black teflons from CH isn't very nice. Not glossy, more rough. Not nice in the hand.

Seems to be the current black batch as I have older ones that are smooth.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Ok cool. Ordered a couple of motta jugs - will see how I get on. Thanks all.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Arrived! Very thick/heavyweight. Nice.


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

jonc said:


> Sorry is Vev the make?


i mist your post, yes vev Italian make, i see you have a motta now, but for the smaller drinks try to get the 200ml vev's which micro foam max of 5 fluid/ozs


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks I now have a 210ml Motta which I used this afternoon to great effect!

Edit: not actually great - just ok.


----------

